# Blood test - low protein



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pudding just had a blood test to prep him for the neutering. The vet called and told me that he has a low level of protein. I was in a hurry and the vet didn't have time to explain it fully to me. How is low protein going to effect him? He's 5.5 months old, almost 6 months. 

The vet is not sure what could have caused this. I think it's because he's SO picky and won't eat sometimes. I've tried changing foods and he'll like the new food for a week or so and then stop eating it. And I do mix th old and new food before I change it completely. His poop and everything else is normal. I'm not sure what to do except hand feed him but even then he won't eat a lot sometimes as well. He'll eat the kibbles if it's on the floor though.. weird... I tried putting it on a plate and he ate on that for a few days but then stopped again. Maybe he gets bored of the food? 

But any of you guys know how low protein can effect pups?
Oh the vet also said that he's a good weight for his size and age and he seems very happy and healthy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know a thing about this, but wonder if you could use a higher protein food? You should ask the vet. I think that Redbarn (which I feed my girls) is a fairly high protein food. Please let us know what you find out. I would be very interested to know. Glad to hear that your pup is healthy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

low protein can mean many things...also there r two proteins that are measured in the blood...albumin and globulin...depends on if one or both or low also....also depends if ne thing else was low or elevated.

causes of low protein:
diarrhea
kidney malfunction (malformation, infection, disease, etc)
liver malfunction (shunt, disease, etc)
diet, malnutrition, starvation, malabsorption
a skin disease that causes a lot of oozing
overhydration (like if given fluids it dilutes the blood and makes it appear low)
heart failure
etc

so in order to tell you more i would need more info...it could be nothing or it could mean something..i hope it is nothing...let me know if u have any questions.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> low protein can mean many things...also there r two proteins that are measured in the blood...albumin and globulin...depends on if one or both or low also....also depends if ne thing else was low or elevated.
> 
> causes of low protein:
> diarrhea
> ...


umm... that interesting... a liver shunt could cause LOW protein. I didnt know that.







Jamie your always full of info! I love it!

BTW.. kodie was a very picky eater when he was a puppy and never ate much.. I always thought he was starving himself... soo... I dunno... Kodie's protein was high... and he barely ate. I would have your vet fax you the blood work and you can then share that info with Jamie and she could help explain whats going on to you better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I keep a copy of this and always request a copy of Lady's bloodwork to compare it to.

http://www.bichonfriseusa.com/caninebloodwork.htm

Lady's protein level always runs low and my vet feels that it is due to her diet. Puppy's need more protien than adult dogs. Are you feeding Pudding a food specially formulated for puppies?

My vet looks at Lady's low protein values along with her other results which are all normal which is why she feels her low values are diet related.

It can also be a warning sign for one of the things Lady M mentioned, but hopefully not.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

The vet recommended me to switch to Medi-cal but the bad thing is I'm leaving for the states in a few hours and I won't be back until Jan 7. I don't want to switch foods and everything to upset him even more for his trip. I feed him Royal Canin, which is a good food from what I've heard. I'm worried about this low protein thing but there's not much I can do about it right now because I am leaving. I guess I will have to wait until I come back. 

But I reeeeally hope it's none of the things mentioned above..







He seems so healthy and active otherwise......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> The vet recommended me to switch to Medi-cal but the bad thing is I'm leaving for the states in a few hours and I won't be back until Jan 7. I don't want to switch foods and everything to upset him even more for his trip. I feed him Royal Canin, which is a good food from what I've heard. I'm worried about this low protein thing but there's not much I can do about it right now because I am leaving. I guess I will have to wait until I come back.
> 
> But I reeeeally hope it's none of the things mentioned above..
> 
> ...


I used Royal Canin for K & C when they were puppies. The store where I bought it told me that it was highly digestable and absorbed, etc. Are you feeding the Small Breed Puppy food? I like the fact that the pieces are so small. I think you need to make sure he eats the recommended amount each day even if you have to hand feed him. Puppies often are not interested in eating or get so busy playing that they forget to eat. 

You don't have to feed it all at once.. just put some of the kibble in your hand and put him in your lap and let him take it from your hand. Do that a few times until all the food is gone.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes I am using the small breeds one. I also likes the fact that the peices are small.







He seems to like that better. I am hand feeding him now and he does eat more this way. 
Also, this just popped up in my mind... Do you need to do anything like not eat or drink before bloodwork? Because that trip to the vet was my first visit and the vet was not expecting to do a bloodtest. But I wanted them to take blood to have a baseline and to check that everything is ok before his neutering when I come back from vacation. I did give Pudding lots of water and food before going to the vet. Could this be throwing the results off?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Yes I am using the small breeds one. I also likes the fact that the peices are small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had to have mine fast before blood work. I think fasting is for checking lipids in the blood. I don't believe fasting is needed for the other values. Generally when a value is off from normal, a follow up blood test is done to make sure that there was not an error, etc. Perhaps when you get back you can have a follow up test and can then speak at length to the vet about the other results and the significance of the low protein. I sure hope everything is OK. I know how worrisome a less than perfect blood test can be.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, a typical pre op blood chemistry panel doesn't require fasting.

Can you get your vet to fax you a copy of Pudding's results? Was everything else normal? I'd want to know his liver values (ALT, ALKP) and his kidney function values (BUN, CREA). 

How about potty habits? Have you noticed any excessive drinking/urination?

Did your vet recommend doing more tests before neutering?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes like ladysmom dsaid i would want the rest of the results...if kidney and liver are normal then that rules out those organs...also if they checked his urine specific gravity it would let them know how hydrated he is and if he is concentrating normally. if all that is wrong is the low protein and he is acting fine..i would go in just to recheck the protein level..which is really simple to run..and it is probably nothing at all.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just went into the vet's office to pick up the medi-cal and I wanted to speak to the vet but she's away until the 9th... So I guess everything will have to wait until then.







I'm worried!!! But Pudding had Coccidia (a parasite) when I got him from the breeder so the vet did say over the phone earlier that it could be due to this. (I forgot to mention this in my earlier posts!!)

She did recommend more testing after the neutering. She just wanted Pudding to go on Medi-cal for a while and see if any of the results change. I don't see Pudding having any problems though. He's healthy and running and being hyper. I think the results indicated a low globumin level but everything else is normal. Thats all I got from the summary of the test. The vet was not at the office so I couldn't get more information.

Oh and the Coccidia has been treated and his last fecal test is normal. Also, he is drinking and peeing normally.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The fact that Pudding had coccidia could certainly explain the low protein values. Any type of parasite will take the nutrients intended for him. How long ago was he treated for it?

I'm glad the vet wants to repeat those tests, though. Not to scare you, but just because he acts healthy doesn't mean he is. In the early stages many diseases (like liver disease) are silent. Again, don't panic. I'm sure it's more likely that he's malnourished because of the coccidia, but it's always better to be on the safe side, especially before anesthesia.

So your vet's office wouldn't give you an actual copy of the test results?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well if it is the globulin then it prob is from the intestinal disease. albumin is the protein produced in the liver , so if it was a liver problem, the albumin eould be the one that was decreased.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> well if it is the globulin then it prob is from the intestinal disease. albumin is the protein produced in the liver , so if it was a liver problem, the albumin eould be the one that was decreased.[/B]



That's good to know! It was maybe not more than 2 months ago that he had the parasite. He had the medication for 10 days and the fecal test a few days ago was normal. 

I wanted to speak to the vet but she wasn't at the office and I don't think the reception would be able to get the test results. I'll just wait until after the vet is back. I am leaving for the airport in a few hours anyway and everything will have to wait until I come back.


----------

